# Bargain Book Finds (July 2012) - Please, no self promotion



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Post your found bargain* books here.

Click here for the June 2012 bargain book thread

This thread is for all to post their Bargain book finds, no self-promotion please. Please do not link through other sites -- use KindleBoards affiliate or generic Amazon links.

We generally try to keep this thread on topic with book posts only, off-topic posts will be "pruned"! This helps people who check the thread whenever they see the "new post" indicator or who have the thread set up for "notify." Thanks for your consideration!

If you have a book of your own to promote, you may start a thread all your own in the Book Bazaar to promote your book, to post news and to talk to your fans! Please do not post here or ask someone to do so on your behalf. You may post in the bargain book threads open to authors, found here:
I'd Buy That Book for a Buck
Bargain Books Under $3
(These links may also be found in the Book Bazaar Threadipedia & FAQ sticky thread.) Of course, you may also list the book in your Avatar and signature. Thanks!

Tip: typing the title of the book in the post as well as adding the image will help people searching for the book!

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

*'bargain' generally means under $5 (inside US - price may vary in other countries) . . .but, buyer beware: prices can change without notice so look before you click!


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

$2.99 for the month of July


David Dalglish has a new one that's only been out a couple of months.
$3.99 Blood of the Underworld (The Watcher's Blade, Book 1)


----------



## worktolive (Feb 3, 2009)

Lisa Kleypas - Rainshadow Road $2.99


----------



## Ivan Katarsky (Jun 30, 2012)

These are all $0.99, and seem to be connected in an interesting way. The first one is a spiritual and philosophical poetry book, and is reviewed by the writer of the second book, who left a link in the review. His book has some of that philosophical and spiritual tone, but it is also an urban tale about drug addiction and ghettos. In the sample pages the author gives credit to an illustrator, who happens to be the 16-year-old author of the third book, which would completely fall into the caregory of street lit. It's a cool adventure, following the thread of influences. I'm on the third book.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

The complete Aubrey/Maturin Series from Patrick O'Brian is now going for $3.99 each.


----------



## Harsh Realities (Jul 4, 2012)

The Complete Bubby Anthology is available for $3.99. Considering that the five books it contains cost $0.99 each, you save about a buck by buying them together. Anyway, it is a funny read, if you like the style of humor found in The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy.


----------



## Boston (Nov 7, 2008)

The Chaperone $2.99



I had this on my WishList and was surprised to see the price drop so soon.

_note that this was yesterday's (July 8, that is) Kindle Deal of the Day. . .which was the reason for the sale. . . as of today, July 9, it's back up to $12.99_


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

The first in the Anita Blake series is 2.99 right now

Guilty Pleasures - Laurell K. Hamilton
Urban Fantasy


----------



## Harsh Realities (Jul 4, 2012)

The Order, by Marsha Megan Stokes, is currently only 99 cents. That saves you a dollar versus the $1.99 it is listed for in the 



.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Here is a great sale
The first in the Spindle Cover Series, a Historical Romance, by Tessa Dare.

99 cents


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0073SPDHM/ref=s9_simh_gw_p351_d0_g351_i1?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1D3V12CDFD6G0VKX6Y5S&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

(for some reason, I can't make the link maker create a link for this product)

Ben & Jerry's Homemade Ice Cream & Dessert Book, by Ben Cohen and Jerry Greenfield. One hundred twenty-eight pages of cold, creamy goodness for only $2.24 at this posting.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The Janus Affair: A Ministry of Peculiar Occurrences Novel, by Tee Morris and Pip Ballantine

ninety-nine cents at this posting.


----------



## The Cheap Reader (May 27, 2012)

Today only (July 15th) Matched by Allie Condie is $2.99


FYI, it's also $2.99 on other e-reader sites today.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

From one of the queens of historical romance, this out of print one has just been released and its on sale for .99. I loved it. Its from an regency line.

Mary Balogh - Snow Angel


eta: The above book has been pulled from Amazon, very shortly after it popped up. It looks like it might have been someone other than the author uploading. I had looked at the beginning and the formatting looked iffy. I returned my copy for now.


----------



## Mamaduk (Mar 14, 2012)

$1.99 (also $1.99 for at least Nook as well)

This is the first book in the Bayern series and the first Shannon Hale book I ever read. I absolutely love it and even though I've read it before in paper form, it was on my list of books I wanted to buy for my Kindle


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Jungle by Upton Sinclair -- $.01



It's an "enriched edition." If the price doesn't tempt you, among the extras you get with this edition are, and I quote:

** Images of Cuts of Beef and Pork*


Who could resist? Just sayin'.

Betsy


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Clearly the most important in that list of extras


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

This showed up on my Kindle as a pre-order opportunity and it looked good:



Pre order price is $2.99 for delivery on Tuesday the 31st. . . .


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Avon is putting a bunch of romances on sale again. This time the theme is "scandal"

They are all historical romances and they are all $1.99

$1.99


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> This showed up on my Kindle as a pre-order opportunity and it looked good:
> 
> 
> 
> Pre order price is $2.99 for delivery on Tuesday the 31st. . . .


Already two bucks more (still a bargain). Glad I got it when I did. Seems excellent so far. Thanks, Ann.


----------



## chochie (Feb 29, 2012)

Hey everyone... a great mystery crime novel that I recently read called The Expert's Target by Larry Schultergorm came down to a low price of only .99 cents. All you mystery lovers... you gotta check it out: http://www.amazon.com/Mystery-Novels-Experts-Target-ebook/dp/B006ZOU7HG


----------

